# Surf fishing seminar Saturday Jan 7 2017



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Go to the surf fishing board and check out surf fishing thread for info.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*2017 Seminar in the Surf Date: 1/7/17 Sargent beach*

"2017 Seminar in the Surf" a hands on, on location surf fishing instructional event.

Learn how to find the fish, proper equipment needed, leader selection, casting, and much more. Bring the family, camp on the beach. This will be a great way to meet new fisherman and become a successful surf fisherman.

This event will be limited to about 20 fisherman, register today send me a pm with your telephone number and shirt size.

Entry fee $50 includes:

3-4 hour seminar and fishing in the surf the rest of the day.

T-shirt for each fisherman

Texas angler legal fish ruler decal for measuring and regulations.

Seekfishing decal.

$20 grab bag full of goodies.

Lunch will be provided to all seminar participants 
__________________


----------

